

Baidu Announces Breakthrough In Speech Recognition - ramanan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/roberthof/2014/12/18/baidu-announces-breakthrough-in-speech-recognition-claiming-to-top-google-and-apple/print/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8769067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8769067)

